# Macbook Pro, Wireless internet connectivity problems. Help



## MRINTENTIONAL99 (Dec 12, 2009)

Hello, I have a new 17" Macbook Pro, that was just purchased. I have set up my wireless internet connection, and I keep getting a no connection error every so often. I have Att 2Wire Wireless modem. I have contacted att and am still troubleshooting on there side. Does anyone else have this problem? if so, have you found a fix for this? any help would be greatly appreciated.
Thank you,
Richard

btw, my mac is a Mac os x 10.6

thanks


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

How far away is the modem from the Mac? How many walls between? How many black bars do you see in the menubar for the wireless signal? Do you have any passwords or other security setup? What are you doing when you loose connection?


----------

